# Catching Swarms the lazy way



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Sheesh, what a strange couple of years we've had. Last year our four colonies must have THROWN seven swarms, no matter what we tried to discourage their natural behavior. We were able to catch all but two, so we went into winter with six colonies (one vanished in November and two died in April). 

So far we've had our most AGGRESSIVE colony swarm into a barn, now finished shop...good ridiance! That left us with four empty hives.

NOW Mother Nature is returning bees and we haven't had to lift a finger.
We've had three swarms move through and they've made their homes in our empty hives:banana: the last one moved in yesterday. We were out working in the garden and suddenly we were in the midst of a cloud of bees, at first we thought one of our colonies was about to swarm...nope a swarm was actually moving in!
We gone from four empties to one empty!!!!

We now need to figure out what we're going to do about the aggressive bees in the shop. They have an entrance right above the roll-up door and every time anyone uses that door there's big trouble. (their entrance is about 15 ft. up)


----------



## BRYAN (Jul 5, 2008)

Great way to restock! Actually they are attracted by the pheremones from the previous colony. That is why colonies that move into a house wall will become reinfested unless you can seal it up after removing the bees. As for the aggressive bees, I have a low tolerance for mean tempered bees at my place. If the entrance can be reached, suit up, point a "bug bomb" into the opening and set it off. It will fill the void that they live in and kill them. Just remember that a bug bomb is usually pressured by propane or some other flamable gas, beware of sparks and pilot lights. I helped investigate a house explosion caused by bug bombs, the damage was impressive


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Read up on how to do a trap out and collect those bees in the barn. You won't get the queen so the new queens traits will be whaty the hive is. Or just do a normal removal if you can get to them, then place a new queen with them.

Why am I seeing so many bee keepers all of a sudden killing honey bees? havn't they heard the honey bee is in trouble?

 Al


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah, I can't see killing them...I do understand Bryan's comment though. Aggressive bees can be dangerous...our garden is a maze of raised beds, tomato cages and hoses, and when running from the bees I worried about falling or running face first into the gate.
These bees had just about convinced my husband to get out of beekeeping, I won't allow that since we have so much money and time invested...and I LOVE honey.

I'll check with a couple of sources about new queens.

Thanks guys!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Runnjing from honey bees is a fruitless effort. They fly about 15 MPH and a human can't run that fast. Best to stand still or walk slowly away.

http://www.bees-on-the-net.com/trap-out.html

http://www.naturalbeefarm.com/2010/05/25/my-first-trap-out/

http://www.backwardsbeekeepers.com/2009/04/trap-out-illustrated.html

Just to start you off on trapping honey bees from trees and buildings.
there are vidos and a bunch more if you search with google.

 Al


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah, I 'know' its futile to run from the bees :runforhills: sometimes my spinal columns brain takes control and my legs just get going...arms flailing, you know the helicopter thing:rotfl:

When we would work that colony my husband would duct tape his ankles, wrists and waist and those girls would still try to tunnel in to get to him, just like a dog trying to get under the blankets.
The other colonies we can work right up to the stand and they don't bother us at all.

Thanks for the links, reading one at this very moment.
(Sometimes I wish our bee partner was more hands on, his checkbook is nice but sometimes a third body would be nice)


----------



## poderac (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's a very detailed walk through on trap outs.

http://www.beekeepingforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=1488


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Thank you poderac!

I'm still trying to convince my husband a 'trap out' will be fun, he can use his carpentry skills to create a tall stand for the nukes...~lol~... he's not thrilled about having to build so close to the colony and wear his beesuit at the same time.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> Runnjing from honey bees is a fruitless effort. They fly about 15 MPH and a human can't run that fast. Best to stand still or walk slowly away.
> 
> http://www.bees-on-the-net.com/trap-out.html
> 
> ...


Actually the average human top speed is 15-18 miles per hour, and some can run close to 30mph. But I bet that average isn't recent. I have a feeling Americans' average top speed has fell a bit! But still, if you are a good runner, you could outrun 15mph.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A stand to sit the nuc on can be made well away from the colony to be traped out if it is built on a A frame idea. Make a area with in the A frame for the nuc to sit and use a bungie cord or ratchet strap to hold it in place. Bild the screen cone trap then suit up and place it where it needs to go. Once that is done with two people move the nuc in place so the trapped out bees have a place to go. As I think I said before you probably won't get the queen out of the building just keep every thing in place till you see no more bees coming out. You will still have some nasty bees till they all die out and the new qeens brood starts to forage.

 Al


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

We've been seeing "SWARMS WANTED" signs in our area, hubby called the guy (DH really doesn't want to mess with our problem...~lol~...) the guy said he only wants bees that are easy to get without ladders...ROTFLMAO...since he only has three colonies I guess he hasn't had much luck with his "SWARMS WANTED" signs.
I'm chopping my way into the blackberries, I think I see an old cherry pickers ladder in there, it's tall enough for a perfect stand for the nuke. One more excuse out of the way!!!


----------

